
Ask HN: Should you tell the story behind your work? - espitia
I am making a portfolio website to showcase my work to employers. After having written the stories behind each application, I noticed that the story is nowhere near as glamorous as the bullet points on my resume. For example, 60k downloads, 20k in sales, etc. sound way better than the story of you failing at a million things to get there.<p>Should I just show the bullets instead of the story?
======
nfriedly
I might suggest making the portfolio a a bigger version of the bullet points -
stick to the positives but just elaborate a little more.

The story of how you got there might make more sense in a blog post. (You
could even link to it from the portfolio.)

